

Ask HN: Google Chrome browser problems on Mac OS X? - rman666

I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on what to do about problems with Google Chrome (browser) on Mac OS X. It had been working completely fine for me for months. Then suddenly last week it&#x27;s become so slow it&#x27;s almost unusable. Specifically, when ever I click in the address bar or in any web-form field, or when ever I close an open tab, I get the spinning beach ball for 5-15 seconds. I&#x27;m running the current version of Chrome and Mac OS X. I&#x27;m on a modern MacBook Pro with 8GB RAM and a 256GB SSD. I&#x27;m on a highspeed cable connection. This happens with all extensions disabled and no other applications running. I&#x27;ve uninstalled and reinstalled, with no improvements. Firefox and Safari both work fine, and I&#x27;ve switched to FF for most of my daily work. I&#x27;ve asked for help on Google Groups. Several others seem to be experiencing the same problems, but no one has any solutions. I&#x27;m hoping someone here on HN has some ideas. Anyone?
======
albertzeyer
Stable, Beta or Alpha channel? Maybe try switching between Stable and Beta.

Fill in an official bug report.

Ask on superuser.com.

